# I need help guys



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

I want to print out my posts. There are 118 pages, so what do I to print them out. I was serious when I said I'm computer a dunce. So someone please tell me how to print them out.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 3, 2014)

What computer are you on.....do you have a wireless or wired printer?
and......why??!


----------



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

Vivjen, I'm on hubby's Desk top, and he said it is hard wired.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't use my desktop for printing....I will pass you on to a more informed person.....


----------



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

I was thinking of using them for an outline to be able to put my history down in print. I though it would be a place to start.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 3, 2014)

That is a good reason, I can understand now!
phil is on; he should be able to help you.......PHIL...she called.


----------



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

Phil, Please help me. I promise to quit calling you a pirate.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL!

Whenever I have occasion to print out my posts from a forum, the first thing I do is copy/paste them into a word-processing program. This way I can manipulate them to my heart's content, getting rid of extraneous junk like headers, separator lines, etc.

Then, from within that program, you can set up the best way to print them.


----------



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

Phil, Michael said he would try that. If it doesn't work, is there a way to just print them from this site.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2014)

If you go to your profile page and click on "Find Latest Posts" it will give you (I think) all of your posts. I just checked on mine and it showed something like 170 pages, so you still might have to go through them one at a time. It seems that's what you've probably done at this point.

I didn't see any "Printer Friendly" buttons either.  You might just have to print them one at a time.


----------



## Ina (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll try. Thanks Phil, does this mean I can still call you a pirate?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2014)

I would be honored, m'Lady. irate:


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe one by one would be better, Ina; then you can cut them up and put them in yearly chronological order.
i think I understand what you are trying to do, and if you have over 100 pages at once, the task could look really overwhelming.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Sep 17, 2014)

I used ctrl-p that gives me the option to print to a printer or file.  I select file then it creats a .pdf file on my desktop and I can choose to print it later or save to my files and bring it up with a pdf reader.  

Now this is done with a linux based system don't know if it works on others.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2014)

My iPad has a link at the top that I can click and print-screen whatever is on that page.  Your Kindle Fire probably has something  comparable; but you would need a printer to hook up to it or have a wireless printer.  
If you do like Phil said, and go to your profile and check only your posts, then you can print the pages that you want to print.
If the Kindle can't send them to the printer, it should at least be able to email them to the desktop, and then you can print them from there.   The computer might have a way to just do a print-screen , too, and that would make it easier for you maybe.


----------

